# iTunes Match



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone used it?  Run into any problems?  Anything you particularly like or dislike?  I'm debating.  I have what I think is a lot of music.  Most I got by buying physical CDs.  I'd like to get rid of some, but not the music.  It's $25 annually for music over a certain amount not purchased from Apple.  That's OK.  

In my mind, I compare iTunes Match (Apple's cloud) and the music to Kindles and books purchased from Amazon.  You'll have easily accessible books as long as you have a Kindle or Kindle app.  Same way with music and iTunes Match.  You don't have the physical in either case.  Can't quite bring myself to do it -- including then pitch some CDs.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

My music is already in the Amazon Cloud & on my devices - Apple & Fires. So far, I don't need to pay.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I also use the Amazon service and have been totally happy with it. I've used the ipad and Android apps to listen to music and download it when away from home and an urge struck. I like having a backup of my music in case some catastrophe strikes my home, though music probably won't be the main thing on my mind then.

If you are primarily a fruity person, I assume the Apple version would work fine, but can't vouch for it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I buy my music from Amazon these days.  I download it into iTunes.  DH decided to pay for iTunes Match. I'm backed up all to heck & back.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I buy my music from Amazon as well. How do you download music to itunes?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> If you are primarily a fruity person, I assume the Apple version would work fine, but can't vouch for it.


I am fruity too. I was on my way to the Apple Store this morning for a 1-to-1 about related iCloud and iTunes Match . . . when my car died. Never made it to the fruit store today. I am going to import all my CDs, Match my music, pitch a bunch of physical CDs, and then buy my music primarily via iTunes.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> I buy my music from Amazon as well. How do you download music to itunes?


When you download music from Amazon, it asks where you want to save it. If you already have iTunes you just point it to iTunes and it goes right in there. Downloading isn't quite as simple as it used to be before the Amazon Cloud, but once you figure out which hoops to jump through it works well.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Em, I didn't know that. Good to know.


----------



## Tim_A (May 25, 2013)

The key difference with iTunes Match is it doesn't care where you bought the music. Or even *if* you bought the music. It acts as a kind of amnesty for stuff that you maybe just "acquired". Also if you only have low quality mp3s, it'll match them with the best quality version in its library, giving you the option to redownload the HQ version.


----------



## William G. Jones (Sep 6, 2011)

When iOS7 launches later this year, iTunes Match subscribers will have ad-free access to iTunes radio. That alone is tempting me to sign up.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I did it. I have AT&T DSL connection. I subscribed to iTunes Match yesterday. iTunes shows three steps computer goes through to complete subscription (or whatever you call it). First two went fast. Third step is uploading artwork and songs. I had 1,248 "items" that had to be uploaded. That took almost 24 hours to upload. That's OK. It's done. I think I am going to like it. I have an iPhone 4S and an older iTouch (bought in Feb. '10). iTouch has late enough software to handle Match. It is kinda nice to look on the two iDevices and see ALL my music. Had too much music for both.

*ETA:* Because I'm going to be getting rid of a lot of CDs, would it be good idea to do a third back-up? (Or maybe it's only second. Match is and isn't a back-up.) I do back-up to an external drive. Is a thumb drive simply a small external drive? Should I back-up on-line? Or am I safe enough as is?


----------



## nico (Jan 17, 2013)

Sandpiper said:


> *ETA:* Because I'm going to be getting rid of a lot of CDs, would it be good idea to do a third back-up? (Or maybe it's only second. Match is and isn't a back-up.) I do back-up to an external drive. Is a thumb drive simply a small external drive? Should I back-up on-line? Or am I safe enough as is?


Always a good idea to do multiple backups. If you're backing up to an external drive plus iTunes Match, i think you're reasonably secure for your music. For the rest of your stuff, if you have a lot of valuable photos or documents, you might want to look into a secure online *offsite* backup like Dropbox (dropbox.com; which is super easy but not technically a backup), Backblaze (backblaze.com), or if you're a tinfoil hat type, Transporter (filetransporter.com). Any one of these will protect you from a catastrophic event reasonably well.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

nico said:


> Always a good idea to do multiple backups. If you're backing up to an external drive plus iTunes Match, i think you're reasonably secure for your music. For the rest of your stuff, if you have a lot of valuable photos or documents, you might want to look into a secure online *offsite* backup like Dropbox (dropbox.com; which is super easy but not technically a backup), Backblaze (backblaze.com), or if you're a tinfoil hat type, Transporter (filetransporter.com). Any one of these will protect you from a catastrophic event reasonably well.
> 
> Hope this helps!


Yes, thanks. Looked at Dropbox. I think Match is same type of thing. It isn't and is a back-up.

And then there's iCloud -- which I believe also isn't and is a back-up. iCloud and Match are similar, but still different. Match is music only. Yet iCloud can't do what Match does with music. I am only four miles from an Apple Store. I should and will go for a 1-to-1 session re Match and iCloud.


----------

